# EXT. In Connectors



## Bulldog_11 (Jul 8, 2010)

I own a Denon AVR-1908 and I was wondering what the EXT. IN Connection are on the back of the receiver. They look as if they are pre-outs but I am not sure. I was planning on running a pro audio amp off of the receiver and sending the signal via these EXT. IN connections and was wondering if this would be correct? There are also Zone 2 Out's, but just left and right, would I be better off using these to send the signal? Any feedback would be great, thanks!

-Nick


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The EXT. *IN* Connection is not an output. It is used for multichannel analog inputs. The Denon AVR-1908 does not have multichannel analog outputs for external power amps.


----------



## Bulldog_11 (Jul 8, 2010)

Could you recommend a cheaper receiver that has pre-outs? I'm not looking for anything spectacular. Just able to connect a power amplifier to because I plan to run pro audio out of it into another room while i hook a projector up in another room. Probably around the 300 or 400 range. Also, if you use pre-outs, can you still run speakers off the main speaker connectors?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bulldog_11 said:


> Could you recommend a cheaper receiver that has pre-outs? I'm not looking for anything spectacular. Just able to connect a power amplifier to because I plan to run pro audio out of it into another room while i hook a projector up in another room. Probably around the 300 or 400 range.


Nope. My knowledge of AVRs is limited. Hopefully, others will chime in but you can do the research at the websites of the major manufacturers.



> Also, if you use pre-outs, can you still run speakers off the main speaker connectors?


 Generally, yes.


----------



## Bulldog_11 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you very much. Just one more question? Could you tell me what the Zone 2 pre-outs are used for. They just have 2 rca jacks, one for left and one for right. could i power an external amp through them and still be able to use the main speakers?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Bulldog,

Typically Zone 2 outputs are used if you want to have speakers in a different room. They would go to an outboard power amp, which would be needed to power those speakers. (As you probably know, the 1908 has no Zone 2 preamp outputs – probably the Surround Back speaker terminals are programmed for Zone 2.)

If you’re thinking you can use the Zone 2 outputs for an amp to power speakers in your main room, that probably won’t work. Typically Zone 2 outputs are not tied to the main volume control, and often they have their own independent source selection.

It’s pretty peculiar that the 1908 doesn’t have any preamp outputs for outboard amps. You should have no problem finding something else in its price range that does.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bulldog_11 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Wayne, I'm kind of new to the game, but is there any cheaper receivers that you know of that have pre-outs in the 300-3400 range?

-Nick


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bulldog_11 said:


> Hi Wayne, I'm kind of new to the game, but is there any cheaper receivers that you know of that have pre-outs in the 300-3400 range?
> 
> -Nick


As your query hasn't precipitated an avalanche of suggestions, you might want to try asking it on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=90 Lots of action there.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulldog_11 said:


> Hi Wayne, I'm kind of new to the game, but is there any cheaper receivers that you know of that have pre-outs in the 300-3400 range?
> 
> -Nick


 There are countless dozens of receivers on the market, more than anyone can keep track of. I suggest doing what I do when I’m shopping for something: research the manufacturer’s web sites. They all have list prices and rear-panel pictures of their receivers, either from a direct link photo or via the owner’s manuals, to help you find the ones with L/R pre amp outputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

